
Zoho No Longer Requires Accounts. Sign In With Your Yahoo Or Google ID - prakash
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/13/zoho-no-longer-requires-accounts-sign-in-with-yahoo-or-google-ids/
======
jimbokun
Does this mean that Google and Yahoo have an API that anyone can freely use to
authenticate people against their Google/Yahoo account?

Please forgive my ignorance, but I feel that I'm missing something here.

~~~
redorb
Google: ' google authentication api'

returns AuthForWebApps

[http://code.google.com/apis/accounts/docs/AuthForWebApps.htm...](http://code.google.com/apis/accounts/docs/AuthForWebApps.html)

Seems really cool, to be honest adding this to most apps would increase
signups significantly... I think your app has to be google verified though.

<http://blogoscoped.com/archive/2006-06-28-n34.html> (good overview)

